# Did I not get the memo?



## Henderson (Dec 31, 2005)

It seems that over the last week, many, many people have changed their avatar.  Did I miss the memo on that one, or is it just coincidence that so many did it at the same time? :idunno: 

Frank


----------



## green meanie (Dec 31, 2005)

It's the time of year Frank! Out with the old and in with the new. Come on, get with the program! Sheesh!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

LOL!  Nah, for me personally, it was just time for a change and I love my poodle!  He is so cute and cuddly!


----------



## green meanie (Dec 31, 2005)

*shivers* That thing scares me.:waah:


----------



## mantis (Dec 31, 2005)

i will
i got by lunar calendar!
year of the dawg!


----------



## Henderson (Dec 31, 2005)

green meanie said:
			
		

> It's the time of year Frank! Out with the old and in with the new. Come on, get with the program! Sheesh!


 
There Denny.  How's that?  A little dark and foreboding, but...Hey!  That's me. :EG: 

Frank


----------



## Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> There Denny.  How's that?  A little dark and foreboding, but...Hey!  That's me. :EG:
> 
> Frank



My poodle could kick its ***


----------



## Henderson (Dec 31, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> My poodle could kick its ***


 
I gotta agree with Denny (Green Meanie)...that thing scares the h*ll out of me too!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine changes every few months, I had a Christmas themed one, so it was time 

I think that goes for a lot of people too


----------



## Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I gotta agree with Denny (Green Meanie)...that thing scares the h*ll out of me too!



heh heh... he is just misunderstood.  Reminds me of my real pooch.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm so pleased with mine that I have only changed it once.  It bothered me to not have my regular avatar, so I changed it back.

There was a thread around here somewhere called "Lobo's Avatar Game."  OULobo would change his avatar every time someone guessed who he had in the avatar.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 31, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Reminds me of my real pooch.


 
Looks like Gizmo from Gremlins!  HAHA


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 1, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm so pleased with mine that I have only changed it once. It bothered me to not have my regular avatar, so I changed it back.
> 
> There was a thread around here somewhere called "Lobo's Avatar Game." OULobo would change his avatar every time someone guessed who he had in the avatar.


 
I like your Avatar! Mine's always been Natalie Portman as Padme, in one form or another.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 1, 2006)

Lisa's is well..un-nerving to say the least...if she had that during the Avatar competion, that lil poodle woulda ate everyone else alive! lol.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jan 1, 2006)

As moose go, I haven't found one yet that suited me as well.

Happy New Year to you all !

- Garry


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 1, 2006)

I just changed mine- it's now a jackalope standing next to a furless sheep (courtesy of Pixar's short on "The Incredibles").  That was a nice little short.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 1, 2006)

BTW- how can I make it a little more visible?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 1, 2006)

Could try cropping it differently to get more in the shot, or become a supporting member and get a bigger avatar, or both


----------



## mantis (Jan 1, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> BTW- how can I make it a little more visible?


unfortunately our avatars here are only 85*85
mine doesnt show clearly either


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

I haven't changed a thing!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 2, 2006)

Hah!  I've succeeded!!


----------



## mantis (Jan 2, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I haven't changed a thing!


hey
ur avatar is more than 85*85.. how did that happen? URL?


----------



## Henderson (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Denny.  Is your new avatar doing Tai Chi Wave Hands?


----------



## bignick (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't know...I think I look just as good as ever...


----------



## green meanie (Jan 2, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Hey Denny. Is your new avatar doing Tai Chi Wave Hands?


 
Those are the wave hands... of death!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 2, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Those are the wave hands... of death!


 
Hell, I was thinking "Wax on, Wax off".


----------



## green meanie (Jan 2, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Hell, I was thinking "Wax on, Wax off".


 
It's that too. Cleaning up all the blood takes practice.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

green meanie,

I am liking your new avatar.  I figured you was dancing to some beach boys music. 

My pooch approves too... can't you see it in his face?


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 2, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> It's that too. Cleaning up all the blood takes practice.


Roger.........


----------



## green meanie (Jan 2, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> green meanie,
> 
> I am liking your new avatar. I figured you was dancing to some beach boys music.


 
I like to warm up to "Good Vibrations" :boing2:



			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> My pooch approves too... can't you see it in his face?


 Yikes!!!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 2, 2006)

Not changing it yet. It's only a month old. Besides it wasn't easy finding Curly striking a stance. Comes from a t-shirt that says "I can't take no Moe!"


----------



## mantis (Jan 2, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> green meanie,
> 
> I am liking your new avatar.  I figured you was dancing to some beach boys music.
> 
> My pooch approves too... can't you see it in his face?


yours is pretty cool too. it reminds me of dogs when they see little penguins. cute and cuddly!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 3, 2006)

I thought your avatar was looking for something, green meanie.  I couldn't tell.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 3, 2006)

Well since everyone else is changing....thought I would too!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Well since everyone else is changing....thought I would too!



OMG!  I love him! :rofl:


----------



## green meanie (Jan 3, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I thought your avatar was looking for something, green meanie. I couldn't tell.


 
That's all part of plan tkdgirl... those waving arms of his are hypnotic.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 3, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> OMG! I love him! :rofl:


 
Same here! Woo hoo! LOL  :rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> yours is pretty cool too. it reminds me of dogs when they see little penguins. cute and cuddly!



heh heh... I was gonna call him Fluffy but that name was already taken   so, I call him pookie instead.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 3, 2006)

jdinca said:
			
		

> Not changing it yet. It's only a month old. Besides it wasn't easy finding Curly striking a stance. Comes from a t-shirt that says "I can't take no Moe!"


Now see, you should replace the Martial Talk/blue belt with it. That's funny! :lol2:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2006)

Sarah, can you make him stick his tongue waaaaaay out?


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2006)

Dammit! I was thinking of using a pic of me in Gene Simmons makeup from last summer's karaoke contest for an avatar (I did God of Thunder). Sadly, I got dinged in the originality category, because none of the dumbass judges realized that, yes, it is a Kiss song.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Dammit! I was thinking of using a pic of me in Gene Simmons makeup from last summer's karaoke contest for an avatar (I did God of Thunder). Sadly, I got dinged in the originality category, because none of the dumbass judges realized that, yes, it is a Kiss song.



I wanna see that pic.   Post it please.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I wanna see that pic.  Post it please.


I just created a gallery and uploaded one of the low-res ones I have. You can also see one on one of the sponsors' websites here.
Oh yeah, did I mention I did the whole fake blood bit?


----------



## Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I just created a gallery and uploaded one of the low-res ones I have. You can also see one on one of the sponsors' websites here.
> Oh yeah, did I mention I did the whole fake blood bit?



Oh My Kreth!  Wow!  I love it!  You really should make it your avatar!  You don't look anything like the chihuahua


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Oh My Kreth! Wow! I love it! You really should make it your avatar! You don't look anything like the chihuahua


I'll give it a shot. Somewhere I have a nice high-res shot, will have to upload that once I find it. It's packed in a box somewhere...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2006)

oh NOW I see this thread ...

I used to be a HUGE Kiss fan.  God of Thunder's kewl.


----------



## someguy (Jan 6, 2006)

I need to get an Avatar at some point...


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm looking for a better Kenshin avatar, that will fit the size limit. If anyone see one, let me know.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2006)

someguy said:
			
		

> I need to get an Avatar at some point...



I use one on Nephrites Citadel, but I like the display Kaith made better than an avatar! It's very eye-catching...


----------

